# [SOLVED] Pictures showing up blank!?



## xcortman (Dec 31, 2007)

Hey guys,

I have a DELL INSPIRON 3541
Running AMD A6-6310 with Graphics - AMD Radeon R4 Graphics

I recently updated my video drivers I believe and since then 80-90% of my pictures show up blank when i double click on them to open :/

I can see them in the preview (Thumbnails) but when clicked on to open just blank.

Anyone know whats going on?

Thanks for any help
x


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Pictures showing up blank!?*

Latest AMD Catalyst drivers 14.12 break photo thumbnails / AM1 System (Fix now included!) | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## NatalieGreen (Jun 15, 2015)

*Re: Pictures showing up blank!?*

Don't let the next line scare you yet:

It sounds to me like the file might have been corrupted sometime after the
thumbnail was built. What i suggest you do is make a copy of it and open the
copy in Windows Paint or another program. Let me know if that helps. If you
can see the whole thing, go to File-Save As and save yet another copy and see
if Windows Picture and Fax viewer can see the whole thing.


----------



## xcortman (Dec 31, 2007)

*FIXED!!!*

Thank guys fixed!! 

I don't think any of the files were corrupted it was a driver issue due to a recent update.

I followed post #49 from the link posted above and this was it:

*And the fix WORKS!

The workaround is "Rename amf-wic-jpeg-decoder32.dll and amf-wic-jpeg-decoder64.dll (directory: C:\Program Files\Common Files\ATI Technologies\Multimedia)

Simply cut and paste / search for these two files on your PC
amf-wic-jpeg-decoder32.dll
amf-wic-jpeg-decoder64.dll

Then, just rename the file. It can be anything. But what I did, was just change the first part amf to amd. Restarted the PC and all photo folders large and small work as they should*

Many thanks,
x


----------



## NatalieGreen (Jun 15, 2015)

:thumb:


----------

